# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2010



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2010 às 00:08)

Cá estamos nós em Março, desde já um bom mês para todos.

E aqui ficam dois provérbios para este mês, relacionado com a meteorologia.

"Março, Marçagão - Manhãs de Inverno, Tardes de Verão "

"Quando vem Março ventoso, Abril sai chuvoso."

------------------------

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado com abertas.
Vento fraco de SW.
Temperatura nos 6.2ºC e HR nos 97%.


----------



## white_wolf (1 Mar 2010 às 10:09)

Ola amigos... 

Apenas uma pergunta, o que se passa no link do seguimento e discussão das previsões do tempo??

Nao coinsigo entrar.  

Manha solarenta em cinfaes, 6ºc e pouco nublado. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Serrano (1 Mar 2010 às 10:16)

Vê-se acumulação de neve acima dos 1200/1300msnm, mas agora brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 9 graus na zona baixa de cidade.


----------



## CSOF (1 Mar 2010 às 10:24)

bom dia, manhã de sol bastante bonita por aqui com 3.8ºC de minima, vento fraco


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2010 às 11:11)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 6,7ºC.

3,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2010 às 12:39)

Boas tardes!

O dia por aqui apareceu muito nublado,com aguaceiros fracos,com o sol aparecer de vez em quando,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2010 às 14:07)

O sol por aqui vai galhando terreno ás nuvens ,vento moderado,com 14.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2010 às 14:24)

Boas Tardes! 

Hoje o sol já espreita num céu ainda com algumas nuvens.

A temperatura está nos 13.1ºC e a HR nos 72%.

A mínima esta noite ficou-se pelos *5.5ºC*.

A precipitação desde as 0h foi de 2.4mm.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 16:09)

O mês de Março começa com uma grande camada de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela:


----------



## amarusp (1 Mar 2010 às 18:39)

Céu pouco nublado, 7,1ºC de temperatura e nas encostas acumulação de neve a partir dos 1600m


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mar 2010 às 20:07)

Por cá depois de uma madrugada de chuva abundante e de uma tarde de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, agora as estrelas reinam o céu apenas com nuvens altas e médias a SW.

Actuais 7.5ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2010 às 20:59)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 5,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,4ºC / 10,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mar 2010 às 21:20)

Nuvens altas e média agora também a Este e Sul...

Actuais 7.8ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2010 às 23:07)

Boas noites!

Por aqui céu limpo,vento fraco.com 8.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.9ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2010 às 23:46)

Boa noite!

Alguns aguaceiros dispersos durante o dia que apenas acumularam *1mm*.


Mínima: *2,4ºC* (actual)

Máxima:* 11ºC*



Daqui da cidade era possível observar acumulação de neve nas zonas mais altas da serra de Montesinho!



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2010 às 00:44)

Boas, céu limpo por cá e uma temperatura de 3,2ºC em descida. Mínima de 2,8ºC e máxima de 9,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2010 às 08:35)

Por cá céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias, vento fraco a caminhar para moderado, com médias de 9/10km/h e rajadas de 15/20km/h.

Actuais 9.0ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2010 às 10:45)

Por cá o sol espreita entre as nuvens altas e médias, vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 12.2ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2010 às 11:05)

Sol e 8,4ºC


Mínima de 1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2010 às 12:37)

Bons dias!

A manhã foi de céu pouco nublado,mas neste momento vai ficando muito nublado,já cairam uns aguaceiros grossos,vento moderado com rajadas,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Mar 2010 às 13:57)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2010 às 13:58)

Céu mais nublado,vento forte de Este,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Mar 2010 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde!

Céu encoberto por nuvens medias, vento moderado e *13.1ºC*, HR nos *62%*.




Já se vê a chuva a chegar de Sul.
14:40


----------



## Weatherman (2 Mar 2010 às 16:56)

Começou a chover por Vouzela
Temperatura:14,1ºC
Humidade:52%
Vento:14km/h de leste
Pressão:1004hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Boas noites!

A tarde por aqui foi de muita chuva,foi uma boa rega ,desde as 15h que ainda não parou,neste momento é fraca,com 8.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

Chove mais ou menos desde as 16:30, com acumulado de 5.0mm.

Actuais 8.6ºC e 92HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2010 às 21:29)

Por aqui na última hora têm chovido bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2010 às 21:40)

Contabilizando o penico do IM de C.Branco,que fica a aqui ao lado a 3km de mim,entre as 15h e 21h somou 20.0mm .


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2010 às 22:00)

Por cá despeço-me com céu nublado, vento muito fraco, nunca passando dos 10km/h do quadrante NE e acumulado de 5.0mm.

Actuais 8.6ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (2 Mar 2010 às 22:01)

A Guarda amanheceu com o céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, por vezes limpo, mas a tarde passou a "chorona". Choveu "cats and dogs" , com momentos muito fortes e barulhentos até cerca das 20:00. 

Neste momento não chove (não sei se vai chover mais, pois o radar do IM ficou paralizado e acima da zona de Lisboa não se vê nada , deve ser alguma avaria)

PS: Ainda não tenho estação meteorologica


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2010 às 22:20)

Chuva e 7,7ºC


Extremos de hoje:

1,7ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2010 às 22:30)

Aqui, chuva e 7,0ºC. Mínima do dia de 2,4ºC e máxima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2010 às 22:34)

Continua a ,vento moderado.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 98% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.8ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mar 2010 às 23:03)

> Neste momento não chove (não sei se vai chover mais, pois o radar do IM ficou paralizado e acima da zona de Lisboa não se vê nada , deve ser alguma avaria)



o radar avariou quando começou a chover em Coruche..é onde ele está situado..talvez tenha sido por causa do elevado rain rate..lol não sei bem  acho muito estranho...


----------



## amarusp (2 Mar 2010 às 23:24)

7,7ºC e 20 mm de precipitação acumulados


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Mar 2010 às 23:36)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado mas não chove.

Vento fraco de SE.

Temperatura nos 9.4ºC e 96 % de HR.

Os períodos de chuva desta tarde renderam/noite *10.0 mm*.

Temperaturas Hoje: *9.0ºC*/*13.8ºC*.

A rajada máxima foi de 51.5 km/h durante uma madrugada de algum vento.


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

Vão caindo algumas gotas na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 11 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2010 às 14:45)

Por cá céu muito nublado por stratocumulus e cumulus, vento fraco e sol entre a nuvens a fazer das suas na medição do sensor:16ºC...


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2010 às 20:28)

Céu nublado e 9,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,8ºC / 13,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2010 às 21:30)

Por cá está céu pouco nublado por cumulus e stratocumulus fractus, vento nulo a muito fraco e pressão em subida a 1011hPa, depois de uma queda até aos 1008hPa.

Actuais 8.6ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## Z13 (3 Mar 2010 às 22:48)

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada... (*5mm*)

Durante o dia, céu encoberto e extremos de *5,9ºC* a *14,9ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *8,2º*C


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Mar 2010 às 23:33)

*Céu limpo*

*9.3ºC* e *97%*  de HR.

------------------------
Temperaturas de hoje: *8.4ºC*/*13.8ºC*

Precipitação: *2.2 mm*, durante a madrugada e umas pingas dispersas à tarde.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 09:56)

Enquanto nos vales persiste a neblina e o nevoeiro, nos pontos mais altos, o sol brilha com todo o seu esplendor.






Imagens da estância da Vodafone, desta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mar 2010 às 10:06)

Onde moro, a 775msnm, está um lindo dia de sol, que até deu para ver alguma neve perto das Penhas da Saúde, mas onde estou agora, a 550msnm, está um dia de nevoeiro com uma temperatura de 6 graus.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mar 2010 às 10:39)

Aqui, a 420metros, o nevoeiro reina desde as 3h da matina, a temperatura está estável na casa dos 8/9ºC, mas acho que deve estar menos...

Actuais 9.2ºC e 100%HR.

4.0ºC de mínima.


----------



## CSOF (4 Mar 2010 às 12:23)

Bom dia, Sol radiosao por aqui, temperaturas por volta dos 14ºC, algumas nuvens altas mas poucas.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mar 2010 às 12:29)

Céu nublado, neblina fraca, mas denso a uns quilómetros daqui, no vale do rio de Sás.

Actuais 10.3ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2010 às 12:33)

Bons dias !

Por aqui o dia nasceu de céu limpo e muito nevoeiro e neblinas em terra.
Neste momento o céu com nuvens altas e ainda muita neblina nos vales dos rios em volta da cidade,vento fraco,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2010 às 12:57)

Algumas nuvens e 12,8ºC.

2,5ºC de mínima com algum nevoeiro pela manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2010 às 13:55)

Céu mais nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## criz0r (4 Mar 2010 às 13:58)

Boas tardes, gostaria que alguém me pudesse informar da situação actual na Serra da Estrela até que altitude +/- tem neve, é porque tenciono ir dar um passeio este fim de semana até lá e como é óbvio gostaria de encontrar um bonito cenário  eu costumo dizer que só fico satisfeito ao ver neve no Covão da Ametade no Vale Glaciar  agradeço desde já todas as informações que me possam facultar. Abraços.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mar 2010 às 15:22)

Só há cerca de 1h, 1h  meia é que o nevoeiro começou a levantar, notando-se agora muitas nuvens altas que cobrem o céu, e nuvens baixas a S e W.

Actuais 15.4ºC(ao sol) e 65%HR.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mar 2010 às 15:58)

criz0r disse:


> Boas tardes, gostaria que alguém me pudesse informar da situação actual na Serra da Estrela até que altitude +/- tem neve.



Hoje de manhã via-se neve a 1500/1600msnm do lado das Penhas da Saúde, porque do lado das Penhas Douradas apenas eram visíveis uns vestígios por cima do Vale do Rossim (onde moro não vejo a Torre), mas estão a dar neve para sábado acima dos 1400, por isso...


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mar 2010 às 16:09)

Por cá, depois de uma mijinha do céu, que já deu para humedecer a estrada, o céu livra-se das nuvens altas, mas as baixas continuam, cumulus e stratocumulus, assim como stratus a evoluir para stratocumulus.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Mar 2010 às 17:23)

Por aqui céu encoberto, com algumas nuvens muito escuras, mamatus, e temperatura agradavel. Parece um "ambiente" de trovoada.


----------



## criz0r (4 Mar 2010 às 17:40)

Muito obrigado Serrano são boas notícias  agora vamos ver se me deixam passar até á Torre no Sábado mas presumo que seja difícil se realmente nevar.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2010 às 19:29)

Boas pessoal,

Já repararam nos dados completamente marados que esta a dar a EMA de Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe)! 






29ºC pouco antes das 8h da manhã!  Cá para mim o termómetro "morreu"...


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2010 às 20:07)

actioman disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Já repararam nos dados completamente marados que esta a dar a EMA de Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe)!
> 
> ...



Já não me lembro se era essa se a de Mogadouro que também dava valores disparatados quando lhe batia o sol... deve ser falta de manutenção... rest in peace, termómetro...


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mar 2010 às 21:05)

Por cá esteve uma tarde com aumento gradual da nebulosidade alta e posteriormente da baixa, estando agora nublado por nuvens baixas, vento fraco a nulo e pressão em queda a 1013hPa.

Actuais 9.8ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2010 às 22:35)

Nestes últimos dias voltou a ver-se alguma neve na serra de Montesinho e, mais a norte, as montanhas em Espanha continuam com uma boa cobertura.

Imagem desta manhã.







8,0ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje:

2,5ºC / 14,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

Céu com nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Mar 2010 às 00:04)

Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco
Temperatura:11.3ºC e HR nos 91%.

Até está agradável...

---------------------

Temperaturas hoje: *4.0ºC*/*15.0ºC*


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2010 às 00:21)

Dia de sol com muitas nuvens, a máxima chegou aos 14,3ºC e a mínima foi de 3,0ºC. Neste momento estão 6,5ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2010 às 00:54)

Por aqui pareceu um dia de primavera,  com uma máxima de *16,3ºC*.


A madrugada é que foi fria, com uma mínima de *1,6ºC.*


Neste momento registo *6,3ºC* e vou aguardando pela chuva....


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2010 às 09:45)

Segundo informações de um colega de trabalho de manhã caía água-neve em Rossas! Isto promete...


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2010 às 11:59)

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado sempre na casa dos 5ºC (5,8ºC neste momento)...  Muito longe dos 10ºC que o IM nos apresentava...

Vamos ter esperança nesta noite/madrugada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2010 às 12:35)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui,desde que o dia é de dia,ainda não parou de .

Começou a chover pelas 7h da matina,sempre com o mesmo ritimo ,vento está a começar agitar-se ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Mar 2010 às 13:53)

Por aqui mais um dia de chuva..

E já lá vão *13.5 mm* e continua a cair.

Nas terras só se vêem poças de água. Normal, está difícil a absorção.

Temperatura: 10.7ºC e HR nos 96%.


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2010 às 14:02)

Cá estamos com mais um dia de chuva, registando-se uma temperatura de 8.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2010 às 14:20)

Continua a  em forma de aguaceiros,vento moderado,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2010 às 14:34)

Boas!
Como estão as coisas pelo interior norte?
Estou curioso porque aqui as rajadas fortes de SE e a chuva mantêm-se, a temperatura essa surpreendentemente continua em queda, estou já com 7,7º C. A máxima foi de 11,8º C cerca das 12h.


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2010 às 16:44)

Por aqui nem sinal de chuva, mas o céu tem-se mantido sempre encoberto e a temperatura tem estado estável estando neste momento nos 6,4ºC. A máxima vai ficar nos 7,0ºC registados às 00h. A mínima até este momento foi de 4,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2010 às 16:55)

A estrada Piornos - Torre - Lagoa Comprida está fechada devido à queda de neve. Tendo em conta que a 500msnm estão 8 graus, calculo que a cota de neve esteja actualmente nos 1500msnm.


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Mar 2010 às 18:45)

Boas.

Por aqui tivemos períodos de chuva, que totalizaram 7mm até agora.

A mínima foi de 2.8ºC às 11:30 da manha, altura em que caía neve juntamente com a chuva.

Por cá neva acima dos 900mts com acumulação acima dos 1000mts, com a Serra da Padrela já branca. Vamos ver se a temperatura desce e a neve chega mais cá abaixo... 


Actual: 4.4ºC
HR: 87%
Vento: 25Km/h


Fiquem bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2010 às 20:12)

Boas noites !

Isto hoje é que têm sido um dia de ,ainda não parou desde que começou,quase 13h consectutivas sempre a dar,com 24.0mm.

Actuais 8.5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2010 às 21:00)

Resumo do dia 4 de Março:

Tºmax:14.8ºC
Tºmín:4.0ºC
Tºmed:9.4ºC

Hr máx:100%
Hr mín:48%
Hr med:74%

Rajada máx:13.7km/h
Average máx:7.9km/h

Pressão média observada: 1015.0hPa


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2010 às 21:11)

4.3º
Daqui a meia-hora vou subir à Serra de Nogeira e já vou saber onde anda a cota de neve..


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2010 às 21:36)

Por cá está neste momento a bater-se a mínima do dia, de 6.5ºC e chove moderado, com acumulado de 13.7mm.

Actuais 6.5ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2010 às 21:41)

Por aqui também já chuvisca... com *4,5ºC*

Na última hora a temperatura baixou 1,5ºC... a ver se continua em queda...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2010 às 21:43)

Chuva e vento,não para ,com 8.1ºC e 28.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2010 às 22:50)

Chuva sem parar, desde as 6h da manhã, acumulado de 14.4mm, vento moderado.

Actuais 6.3ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2010 às 22:52)

Chuva e 3,7ºC.

Continua a descida de temperatura desde que começou a chover.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2010 às 23:16)

Continua a chover,vento forte,com 8.0ºC e 31.0mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Mar 2010 às 23:29)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui foi um dia de chuva. Quase sem interrupções. Acumulados *24.0 mm*.

Neste momento chuvisca e estão *8.5ºC*.

HR nos 95% e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:  *8.5ºC/11.0ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2010 às 23:36)

Depois da minha ronda noturna aqui fica o que vi:
A partir dos 850-900m neva na Serra de Nogueira, apartir dos 1000m acumula com muito nevoeiro. Aínda tentei ir até ao Santuário mas a partir dos 1100m com a neve e o nevoeiro e uma vez que a estrada não tem marcação não via nada à minha frente! No entanto para quem afirmava que nevar nem pensar "só a partir da Lagoa Comprida na Estrela" aqui fica o meu testemunho!:Ou seja as cotas do IM para Bragança...


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2010 às 23:37)

Boas

Hoje a minha viagem para de Bragança para Lisboa foi marcada pela neve que apanhei no Alto de Espinho (Serra do Marão) às 15:30. Nevava com intensidade e havia alguma acumulação (pouca). 

Um pouco abaixo da saida para a pousada do Marão a neve passou a chuva moderada


----------



## karkov (5 Mar 2010 às 23:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depois da minha ronda noturna aqui fica o que vi:
> A partir dos 850-900m neva na Serra de Nogueira, apartir dos 1000m acumula com muito nevoeiro. Aínda tentei ir até ao Santuário mas a partir dos 1100m com a neve e o nevoeiro e uma vez que a estrada não tem marcação não via nada à minha frente! No entanto para quem afirmava que nevar nem pensar "só a partir da Lagoa Comprida na Estrela" aqui fica o meu testemunho!



pensei no mesmo


----------



## bartotaveira (6 Mar 2010 às 00:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depois da minha ronda noturna aqui fica o que vi:
> A partir dos 850-900m neva na Serra de Nogueira, apartir dos 1000m acumula com muito nevoeiro. Aínda tentei ir até ao Santuário mas a partir dos 1100m com a neve e o nevoeiro e uma vez que a estrada não tem marcação não via nada à minha frente! No entanto para quem afirmava que nevar nem pensar "só a partir da Lagoa Comprida na Estrela" aqui fica o meu testemunho!:Ou seja as cotas do IM para Bragança...



Boas.

Constatei exactamente essas cotas na Serra da Padrela esta tarde.

A minha zona, em termos de temperaturas e cotas de neve é quase sempre igual à zona de Bragança.

Muitas vezes quando comparo as máximas e mínimas com os users de Bragança as diferenças são de uma ou duas décimas, e por vezes idênticas.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Mar 2010 às 00:25)

Por aqui 2.6º e a descer...vai ser como sempre vou-me deitar, passado 30 minutos começa a nevar e quando acordo está a chover! A vontade de ficar acordado é muita mas quando se tem um despertador (filha de 2 anos e meio), que toca sempre às 7h30 seja semana ou fim-de-semana torna-se dificil...!


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Mar 2010 às 00:35)

2.4º...era só descer mais 1º e já dava para ver qualquer coisa!
Amigo de Nogueira como é que estão as coisas por aí?


----------



## Bgc (6 Mar 2010 às 00:38)

Raros flocos dispersos no meio da chuva


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Mar 2010 às 00:45)

Bgc disse:


> Raros flocos dispersos no meio da chuva



Nada mau a temperatura continua a descer...a cota está bem longe dos 1400 do IM...sabes aquele largo onde diz "Restaurante Dragão", acredita às 23h já nevava aí, por isso não está muito longe de ti!


----------



## karkov (6 Mar 2010 às 00:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> sabes aquele largo onde diz "Restaurante Dragão", acredita às 23h já nevava aí, por isso não está muito longe de ti!



isso fica junto a lagoa comprida não??


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Mar 2010 às 00:51)

karkov disse:


> isso fica junto a lagoa comprida não??



 Não esse largo fica ao junto à lagoa curta!
2.2º hehehe!


----------



## Bgc (6 Mar 2010 às 01:09)

Água-neve 

Os flocos são agora bem mais notórios. 
Estou a 720m de altitude, cerca de metade da cota prevista pelo IM


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Mar 2010 às 01:11)

Bgc disse:


> Água-neve
> 
> Os flocos são agora bem mais notórios.
> Estou a 720m de altitude, cerca de metade da cota prevista pelo IM



Boa notícia!...


----------



## Fil (6 Mar 2010 às 01:16)

Por aqui vê-se alguns flocos no meio da chuva, mas ainda é na maior parte chuva. Temperatura de 2,1ºC.


----------



## Bgc (6 Mar 2010 às 01:22)

1.5ºC


----------



## rozzo (6 Mar 2010 às 01:47)

Bgc disse:


> Água-neve
> 
> Os flocos são agora bem mais notórios.
> Estou a 720m de altitude, cerca de metade da cota prevista pelo IM



http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=BRAGANÇA


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2010 às 02:03)

rozzo disse:


> http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=BRAGANÇA



Vamos lá ver como se comporta o novo algoritmo 







E convém não esquecer que o GFS pode estar a errar...
Mas se estiver no certo, é a isto que se chama morrer na praia! 
Os valores da HR também não são lá muito animadores.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2010 às 08:31)

Então, brigantinos, chegou aí alguma coisa?

Por cá o vento nunca parou ao longo da noite, o mesmo não se pode dizer da chuva que não aparece desde o início da madrugada e deixou a humidade cair à  casa dos 80%.

Actuais 7.6ºC e 82%HR.

Mínima de 6.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2010 às 09:52)

Por aqui céu nublado, vento fraco de Nordeste.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 76%HR.

Average de 4.3km/h e rajada de 17.3km/h, pressão em subida a 1009hPa.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2010 às 11:09)

Bom dia 

Chuva fraca e 4,3ºC.

2,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2010 às 12:12)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado, rajada de 19.4km/h, pressão em descida a 1008hPa.

Actuais 10.5ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2010 às 12:29)

Bons dias .

E a chuva teima em não parar Já lá vão 30h seguidas .

Vim agora lá de cima do centro da cidade,é só excursões a chegar a caminho da serra da estrela,já lá vão tempos que era uma altêntica romaria .

Céu muito nublado,e continua a chover,vento moderado,com 5.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2010 às 12:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> E a chuva teima em não parar Já lá vão 30h seguidas .
> 
> ...



Em quanto vai o acumulado?

Hoje aqui ainda não passou dos 0.7mm.


----------



## F_R (6 Mar 2010 às 14:49)

Pelo IM estavam 23.9ºC às 13 horas em Macedo de Cavaleiros


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2010 às 15:00)

F_R disse:


> Pelo IM estavam 23.9ºC às 13 horas em Macedo de Cavaleiros



Já o tinha referido às uns dias:



actioman disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Já repararam nos dados completamente marados que esta a dar a EMA de Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe)!
> 
> ...



É mesmo um problema dessa EMA do IM, estranho é levar tantyo tempo a ser detectada e ou corrigida...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2010 às 15:23)

A chuva finalmente parou há cerca de 1h,o céu está muito nublado,vento moderado,ambiente lá fora está ,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mar 2010 às 16:14)

Por aqui já não chove à algumas horitas, mas têm estado sempre encoberto.

A temperatura já esteve nos *9.2ºC*, estando agora nos *8.2ºC*.

Vento moderado de ENE e 88% de HR.

A mínima foi de *6.5ºC * às 8:15.


----------



## Serrano (6 Mar 2010 às 18:02)

Continua a chover, mas agora com menos intensidade. Depois de uma máxima de 7.4 graus, a temperatura está em queda, situando-se de momento nos 5ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Mar 2010 às 18:23)

Esta tarde na Serra de Nogueira aos 1100m-1200m...uma acumulação agradável de se ver!


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2010 às 19:35)

Boas.

Por cá está céu nublado com algumas abertas a Sul e Norte, bem ao fundo, vento fraco e pressão estável aos 1007hpa.

Actuais 9.4ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## seqmad (6 Mar 2010 às 19:58)

Bem diferentes as duas encostas da Estrela hoje à tarde, na Covilhã 5º e chuvisco contínuo, em Seia 9º sem chuva, como em toda a encosta Noroeste. Na Torre não nevava, apenas o mesmo chuvisco da Covilhã mas puxado a vento forte, misturado com freezing rain, isto com 0º. Para quem interessar, a neve acumulada começa logo abaixo das Penhas da Saúde, e do outro lado só um pouco acima da Lagoa Comprida, mas a acumulação na zona da Torre é enorme.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Mar 2010 às 20:20)

seqmad disse:


> Bem diferentes as duas encostas da Estrela hoje à tarde, na Covilhã 5º e chuvisco contínuo, em Seia 9º sem chuva, como em toda a encosta Noroeste. Na Torre não nevava, apenas o mesmo chuvisco da Covilhã mas puxado a vento forte, misturado com freezing rain, isto com 0º. Para quem interessar, a neve acumulada começa logo abaixo das Penhas da Saúde, e do outro lado só um pouco acima da Lagoa Comprida, mas a acumulação na zona da Torre é enorme.



Mais significativa que a diferença de temperatura para Seia, é a diferença para a Torre ser apenas de cinco graus. 

Na estação do IM da Covilhã, a cerca de 450 m de altitude, a temperatura, durante a tarde, não passou dos 6ºC. E na estação do Spiritmind, a 750 m, não passou dos 5ºC.

Mas mais significativos são os mais de 600 mm de chuva que a estação do Spiritmind já acumulou desde o passado dia 1 de Janeiro. Pelos dados da estação do IM, e com o que caiu hoje, só desde o passado dia 24 de Fevereiro já caíram perto de 200 mm!

Pena não haver precipitação prevista para 2ª ou 3ª, pois acredito que seria de neve e seria um ponto final em grande para um Inverno como há muito não se via...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

Por aqui voltou a chuva,depois algumas horas de ausência,mas fraca,vento moderado,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2010 às 22:08)

Por cá chuva muito fraca, quase nada, nem se dá conta.vento fraco.

Actuais 9.0ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2010 às 23:08)

Por aqui continua fraca e certinha,vento fraco,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## excalibas (7 Mar 2010 às 02:07)

Já neva em bragança... 
Só é pena que só se veja olhando pro candeeiro... Assim não "pega" 

02:15: - Não olhei para a temperatura... com 5º deve ser apenas "chuva miúda".
Já estou a querer ver o que não está lá...


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2010 às 02:25)

excalibas disse:


> Já neva em bragança...
> Só é pena que só se veja olhando pro candeeiro... Assim não "pega"
> 
> 02:15: - Não olhei para a temperatura... com 5º deve ser apenas "chuva miúda".
> Já estou a querer ver o que não está lá...



Está difícil por ai. Quando há frio não à precipitação e quando há precipitação falta o frio.
Amanhã há uma hipótese ínfima é aguardar e ver o que acontece.


----------



## excalibas (7 Mar 2010 às 02:35)

Neste momento nem chuva nem nada... Já fomos brindados com neve várias vezes este ano, não nos podemos queixar disso. Mas mais uma vez não era má ideia, só p'ra despedida...
4,7º de temperatura, 87% de HR e vento fraco...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2010 às 09:07)

Ontem foi um dia que me desiludiu muito, muito mesmo.

Rajada máxima de 24.5km/h e acumulado de 0.7mm!!!

------------------

Por aqui chove moderadamente, mas ainda não passou dos 0.5mm.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Chuva e alguma neve também com 3,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2010 às 11:33)

Chuva muito muidinha, que se vai intensificando de vez a quando, vento nulo e pressão em queda com actual 1003hpa, depois de já ter subido aos 1014hPa.

Actuais 10.2ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2010 às 12:24)

Por cá desde que parou de chover, há cerca de 20min, que a temperatura cai moderadamente, assim como a pressão, que já vai em 1011hPa.

Actuais 9.7º e 94%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2010 às 17:28)

Por cá ainda não vi sol nem pausa na precipitação, que fraca sempre se foi mantendo, com vento fraco ou nulo e pressão em queda, com actual 1009hPa.

Actuais 11.1ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2010 às 21:21)

Chuva já não há, ficou um acumulado de 2.2mm, apenas.

A temperatura tem vindo a cair bem, em média 0.5/1ºC por hora....

Actuais 8.9ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2010 às 22:52)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco,com 9.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.3ºC / 11.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Mar 2010 às 22:52)

Dia frio, com alguns aguaceiros.


Extremas de *3,9ºC* de mínima e *5,8ºC* de máxima.



No total recolhi *7mm* de precipitação.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2010 às 23:12)

Acho que vem aí a neve a temperatura começou a descer a ritmo alucinante cerca de 1º em 10minutos e o céu fechou completamente... 2.6º!


----------



## Fil (7 Mar 2010 às 23:14)

Por aqui cai alguns flocos fininhos junto com alguma chuva, a temperatura desce rapidamente e está neste momento nos 2,3ºC.

Mínima do dia é a temperatura actual e a máxima foi de 4,9ºC. Precipitação de 7,3 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2010 às 23:18)

Aqui também já se vê alguma neve no meio da chuva. 2,2ºC neste momento.

5,7ºC de máxima hoje.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2010 às 23:18)

Confirma-se está a nevar em Bragança!
1.6º
Provavelmente os últimos flocos deste Inverno...


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Mar 2010 às 23:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Confirma-se está a nevar em Bragança!
> 1.6º
> Provavelmente os últimos flocos deste Inverno...



Aqui no extremo sul deste tópico realidades bem diferentes, pois estão *10.2ºC* e o céu está muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Temperaturas hoje: *7.3ºC*/*11.7ºC*.


----------



## Bgc (7 Mar 2010 às 23:34)

Aqui pela zona sul da cidade neva de forma moderada há 20min.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2010 às 23:48)

Penso que deverá nevar aproximadamente até às 3 da manhã...é claro sempre de uma forma ligeira e sem acumulação.
Curioso é que no satélite praticamente não se vislumbra a nebulosidade!


----------



## Fil (7 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

Eu nem estava à espera que a esta hora ainda houvesse precipitação. Em princípio a neve vai parar a qualquer minuto, e se o céu limpar um pouco, com todo este frio que está a entrar e com todas as superfícies molhadas, amanhã de manhã poderemos ver muito gelo. 

1,2ºC agora.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2010 às 00:07)

Fil disse:


> Eu nem estava à espera que a esta hora ainda houvesse precipitação. Em princípio a neve vai parar a qualquer minuto, e se o céu limpar um pouco, com todo este frio que está a entrar e com todas as superfícies molhadas, amanhã de manhã poderemos ver muito gelo.
> 
> 1,2ºC agora.



Isso do gelo é que não convinha nada...é que vou para Miranda do Douro às 7.30h...


----------



## Z13 (8 Mar 2010 às 00:22)

Fil disse:


> Eu nem estava à espera que a esta hora ainda houvesse precipitação. Em princípio a neve vai parar a qualquer minuto, e se o céu limpar um pouco, com todo este frio que está a entrar e com todas as superfícies molhadas, amanhã de manhã poderemos ver muito gelo.
> 
> 1,2ºC agora.



É uma questão muito pertinente... o gelo é bem mais perigoso do que a neve...


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2010 às 00:48)

Onde eu vivo está a nevar muito bem!


----------



## cardu (8 Mar 2010 às 00:50)

ferreira5 disse:


> Onde eu vivo está a nevar muito bem!




qual é a temperatura aí em bragança??


----------



## Bgc (8 Mar 2010 às 00:50)

Por aqui também ainda não parou de nevar desde que começou, agora com menos intensidade


----------



## Bgc (8 Mar 2010 às 00:51)

cardu disse:


> qual é a temperatura aí em bragança??



Aqui, 0.3ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2010 às 00:53)

cardu disse:


> qual é a temperatura aí em bragança??



Aqui 0.8º


----------



## Fil (8 Mar 2010 às 01:03)

Por aqui está a nevar com intensidade e já começa a pegar em algumas superfícies. Isto sim é uma surpresa, vá lá que por uma vez o GFS se enganou para nosso proveito...


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2010 às 01:04)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui também ainda não parou de nevar desde que começou, agora com menos intensidade



Aqui desde há meia-hora que neva com bastante intensidade...e olhando o céu lá vou conseguindo ver as nuvens que se movem de Nordeste a grande velocidade!
Até logo!


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2010 às 01:10)

Cheguei a pouco vindo de Lisboa e não é que está a nevar

Neste momento continua a nevar mas sem acumulação, neva bastante mas os flocos são pequenos

Esta é uma grande despedida do Inverno, nevar em Março não é todos os anos


----------



## Fil (8 Mar 2010 às 01:21)

MSantos disse:


> Cheguei a pouco vindo de Lisboa e não é que está a nevar
> 
> Neste momento continua a nevar mas sem acumulação, neva bastante mas os flocos são pequenos
> 
> Esta é uma grande despedida do Inverno, nevar em Março não é todos os anos



Sabes a partir de onde é que neva?


----------



## seqmad (8 Mar 2010 às 01:25)

Boa noite,
Cheguei agora a Lisboa, para referir que hoje na Estrela esteve sempre encoberto e com precipitação contínua, na Torre estava freezing rain, mas depois lá à tarde durante um período de cerca de meia hora NEVOU mesmo  (desde 29/1/2005 que não via, embora tb lá o ano passado vi graupel), chegou mesmo a ser com bastante intensidade mas sem produzir acumulação, isto com 1º, no resto da Serra a temperatura andou sempre pelos 5º, incluindo na zona dos Piornos, onde ontem estava 0,5º. Por mim já ganhei o dia, é tão raro ter essa oportunidade... Curtam bem esta noite aí em Bragança!


----------



## Bgc (8 Mar 2010 às 01:31)

Tem estado a acumular rapidamente! 

Bela noite de Inverno em Bragança


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 02:37)

Brigantinos como é que é!? Nem uma fotinha! Estão a fazer inveja com os vosso relatos, vá lá mostrem um pedacito do que se passa aí! 

E já agora parabéns pela surpresa!

O GFS mostrava isso mesmo ou não viram? 







E acreditando nas previsões poderá durar a noite toda!


----------



## EGIT-ANA (8 Mar 2010 às 07:05)

Até custa acreditar! Deitei-me à meia noite e chuvia forte.

Agora está uma bela camada de neve nos telhados e nos automóveis 

Mais incrível  as imagens de radar do IM não revelam nublosidadade entre a meia noite e as seis da manhã, aqui para a Guarda?

Deve ser uma precipitação alíenigena


----------



## CSOF (8 Mar 2010 às 09:30)

bom dia por aqui minima de -0,2ºC, também nevou alguma coisa durante a noite, pois os telhados começam agora a pingar com os raios de sol, e alguns carros tinham uma camada fina de neve, mas foi pouco.


----------



## Serrano (8 Mar 2010 às 10:15)

Não dei conta de qualquer neve no Sarzedo, embora fosse visível alguma acumulação acima dos 1000/1100msnm. A mínima desceu até 0.5 graus e às 09 horas estavam 2ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 3,5ºC.

Esta manhã era possível observar alguma neve acima dos 750m. 

Mínima de -0,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

Poe cá não nevou, não choveu, não nada.

Desde as 3h da manhã que o vento regressou, a rajada já chegou aos 9km/h.

A mínima foi de 2.3ºC, por volta das 8h da manhã estavam 2.4ºC e a humidade era de 73%.A pressão estava estável aos 1012hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2010 às 12:45)

Bons dias .

O dia por aqui nasceu com céu muito nublado e muito .

Neste momento o céu continua nublado,vento fraco,a temperatura vai recuperando lentamente com uma miníma de 3.5ºC,com actual 6.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2010 às 13:44)

Por aqui ficou bem mais frio a partir do meio da manhã, e juntando o céu encoberto, o nevoeiro e às vezes o chuvisco, está um dia mesmo de Inverno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2010 às 14:10)

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco,com 6.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2010 às 15:45)

Chuva e *5.3ºC*, e é a mínima neste momento.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2010 às 17:29)

*4.6ºC* e *7.5 mm* acumulados e continua a cair.


----------



## amarusp (8 Mar 2010 às 19:16)

1,9ºC e cai neve fraca!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2010 às 19:17)

Boas noites  .

A tarde por aqui foi de céu muito nublado sem pinga ,desde as 18h30m que a  apareceu em forma de aguaceiros muito fria e continua,com 4.8ºC.


----------



## amarusp (8 Mar 2010 às 19:32)

Aumenta a intensidade da neve, deve estar a acumular a partir dos 900m


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2010 às 19:38)

Por cá nem chegou nem cegará a chuva, o vento e o frio foram os elementos mais presentes, que associados dava uma sensação de  absurda...

Actuais 5.8ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## amarusp (8 Mar 2010 às 19:39)

Temperatura cai a pique, agora com 1,1ºC, continua a nevar


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Mar 2010 às 19:39)

amarusp disse:


> Aumenta a intensidade da neve, deve estar a acumular a partir dos 900m


----------



## amarusp (8 Mar 2010 às 19:45)

Incrivel, 0,8ºC e continua a neve, ainda não existe acumulação.
fotos


----------



## solr (8 Mar 2010 às 19:47)

Em Oleiros cai grandes flocos de neve com media intensidade ha cerca de 1 hora


----------



## jonaslor (8 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Neva copiosamente em Loriga. Na minha rua começa a juntar nas viaturas.


----------



## jPdF (8 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Relatos da minha terra Natal em Sobreira Formosa - Proença-a-Nova, relatam neve com intensidade acima dos 400metros de altitude. Flocos enormes segundo o que me disseram...


----------



## Paulo H (8 Mar 2010 às 20:16)

Por Castelo Branco, cai alguma sleet à mistura com chuvisco!


----------



## Brito (8 Mar 2010 às 20:17)

por aqui cai neve embora muito fraca


----------



## Paulo H (8 Mar 2010 às 20:26)

A 480m é de neve no castelo, já caem flocos maiores!


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 20:27)

E temperaturas pessoal? 

Parabéns aos contemplados!


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2010 às 20:30)

Paulo H disse:


> A 480m é de neve no castelo, já caem flocos maiores!



Neve?

Ai, que aqui faz falta...

Actuais 5.6ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Mar 2010 às 20:33)

Só sei a temperatura dada pelo IM de 4.5C às 20h, neva porque a HR o permite sendo baixa 69%! Vamos ver se a temperatura cai para ajudar!


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2010 às 20:38)

Paulo H disse:


> Só sei a temperatura dada pelo IM de 4.5C às 20h, neva porque a HR o permite sendo baixa 69%! Vamos ver se a temperatura cai para ajudar!



Aqui que venha a precipitação, a temperatura caio ainda que só uns 0.1ºC/15min, e a humidade cai, mas essa a uns 2%/15min.

Acabei de ter a rajada do dia, 23.8km/h.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2010 às 20:45)

solr disse:


> Em Oleiros cai grandes flocos de neve com media intensidade ha cerca de 1 hora





jPdF disse:


> Relatos da minha terra Natal em Sobreira Formosa - Proença-a-Nova, relatam neve com intensidade acima dos 400metros de altitude. Flocos enormes segundo o que me disseram...



Olha os meus concelhos vizinhos a fazer inveja outra vez...

Por aqui já caiu bem, mas foi chuva, *20.0 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.

Temperatura: *3.4ºC*

O que estraga tudo é a HR que está nos 95%.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2010 às 20:47)

solr disse:


> Em Oleiros cai grandes flocos de neve com media intensidade ha cerca de 1 hora





jPdF disse:


> Relatos da minha terra Natal em Sobreira Formosa - Proença-a-Nova, relatam neve com intensidade acima dos 400metros de altitude. Flocos enormes segundo o que me disseram...



Olha os meus concelhos vizinhos a fazer inveja outra vez...

Por aqui já caiu bem, mas foi chuva, *20.0 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.

Temperatura: *3.2ºC* e HR nos 94%


----------



## Paulo H (8 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

Continuam a cair uns flocos acompanhados dum ventinho frio, aqui no castelo deve estar menos 1C em relação ao registo do IM. Venha lá mais precipitação e frio de Oleiros e Proença-a-nova!


----------



## cardu (8 Mar 2010 às 20:55)

será que está a nevar em Alvito da Beira no convelho de Proença a Nova??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2010 às 20:58)

Por aqui os aguaceiros gelados continuam a cair ,o vento aumentar de velocidade,com 3.6ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Mar 2010 às 21:14)

Parece-me que a Covilhã literalmente "morreu na praia" no que toca à queda de neve no dia de hoje, eh eh! Não nevar por falta de frio ainda se aceita, agora por falta de precipitação!!!

Para o ano há mais, que neste já enchemos a barriga!


----------



## jPdF (8 Mar 2010 às 21:24)

cardu disse:


> será que está a nevar em Alvito da Beira no convelho de Proença a Nova??



Alvito está numa altitude mais baixa, não direi que é impossível pois não me encontro no local... Mas nas aldeias mais altas, como Dáspera, Fórneas e Mó, bem como Cunqueiros etc, provavelmente estará!


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2010 às 21:45)

Por Viseu mais uma noite que desilude quem assiste.

Actuais 5.3ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Mar 2010 às 22:01)

Por castelo branco já não pinga..  e a %HR sobe para 76%, pelo que os últimos águaceiros na zona baixa onde moro já traziam poucos flocos..  Enfim, já deu prá despedida do Inverno! Hoje foi um dia frio, mas esta surpresa deveu-se à baixa HR que se verificou! Portalegre se a temperatura baixar e a HR não subir ainda será contemplada. Desta vez a precipitação parece ter ficado a sul da serra da gardunha, quem sabe vá ainda ultrapassar a barreira e contemple a cova da beira!


----------



## cova beira (8 Mar 2010 às 22:11)

algo muito estranho aqui na cova da beira se passa mas o radar continua favoravel


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2010 às 22:12)

Por cá já nevisca e pelo radar, pelo Caramulo já passa precipitação de verdade...

Actuais 5.2ºc e 41%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2010 às 22:16)

Por aqui os aguaceiros ainda resistem embora tímidos,vento moderado,com 3.5ºC.


----------



## cova beira (8 Mar 2010 às 22:23)

como é que o radar esta assim se não caiu uma pinga


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2010 às 22:34)

Boas!
Por aqui estão uns agradáveis 0.0º!


----------



## EGIT-ANA (8 Mar 2010 às 22:40)

Por cá tudo seco. Não neva nem nevou durante o dia. Céu muito povoado por nuvens altas, temperatura negativa e um wind child muito

Cova da Beira: Esse radar está para vós, como esteve para nós esta madrugada   Choveu e nevou, mas por ele nem uma nuvem passou


----------



## tclor (8 Mar 2010 às 22:42)

Continua a nevar em Loriga.


----------



## solr (8 Mar 2010 às 22:44)

Parece que a neve não veio para ficar, ja deixou de nevar a mais de uma hora, actualmente nem nem neve nem chuva!!


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2010 às 23:02)

Por aqui nota-se restos de gelo na chuva.

Temperatura *3.1ºC* e *87% *de HR.


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2010 às 23:14)

Céu limpo e -0,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,6ºC / 5,9ºC


----------



## amarusp (8 Mar 2010 às 23:15)

neste momento caiem uns pequenos e raros cristais de neve.

foto tirada ás 23.00, quando caía com alguma intensidade


----------



## bartotaveira (8 Mar 2010 às 23:23)

Boas.

Por aqui foi um dia de muito frio, com a máxima a não passar dos *1.9ºC* e a mínima nos *-1ºC*, nada de precipitação.... 

Hoje já me despeço nos negativos: *-0.3ºC*, com destaque para um "wind chill" de *-7ºC*, é um vento de cortar à faca!! 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## amarusp (8 Mar 2010 às 23:26)

Temperatura actual: 0,1ºC e não neve.

Foto tirada ás 19h 45m e foi exposta durante 1/5 segundo


----------



## Paulo H (8 Mar 2010 às 23:27)

Por aqui nevisca novamente! Às vezes parecem cristais e o ar é fino com aquele típico cheiro a gelo. A HR baixou novamente agora para 67%, o que ajuda bastante!


----------



## Z13 (8 Mar 2010 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Muito frio ao longo do dia, com o sol a espreitar por entre nuvens altas.

*-1.0ºC* por agora

As extremas foram de *-1,3ºC* e *+7,6ºC.*

De manhã havia neve acumulada nas zonas mais altas da cidade, bem como nas montanhas aqui à volta!


----------



## rochas (9 Mar 2010 às 00:05)

Boas a todos, foi a neve a vir e net a ir 

Aqui por Oleiros -CB (514m) começou a nevar com intensidade por volta das 19:15 esteve cerca de ~40m sempre a bombar acumulou em vegetação e nos telhados. Recomeçou a cerca de 20m bombar com alguma intensidade (não tanta como na 1ª bombada) mas mesmo assim já acumulou novamente  na vegetação e nos telhados. 
Aqui fica umas fotos tiradas cerca das 19:45. Peço desculpa pela qualidade mas a noite é difícil. 
















Daqui pouco já coloco as fotos desta 2ª investida. 

cumps a todos. 
Rochas


----------



## Paulo H (9 Mar 2010 às 00:22)

Por aqui vai caindo alguma neve, mas os flocos são pequenos. Há meia-hora atrás era tocada a vento, parecia borralho!  o vento e a HR baixa secaram a estrada, numa pausa há 1h30 atrás. A sensação térmica é de bastante frio!


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mar 2010 às 08:42)

Por cá também nevou mas não acumulou.

Mínima de 0.4ºC.

Não posso dar dados actuais, o sensor já levo com o sol na cara e mede 6.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 2,4ºC.

Mínima de -2,3ºC.


----------



## rochas (9 Mar 2010 às 10:45)

Boas a todos 

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da ocorrência de ontem a noite aqui por Oleiros-CB 








1 - Serra de Alvéolos (Cabeço Rainha) – 1080m
2 -Serra Vermelha – 960m
Em ambas a serras tinha pelo menos 15 a 20cm. 


Cumps a todos
Prochas


----------



## Z13 (9 Mar 2010 às 11:15)

Bom dia!

Noite de geada por aqui, se bem que muito seca.

Mínima de *-3,2ºC*.


A esta hora, temos sol com céu praticamente limpo e muito frio, *+3,5ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia

Manhã fria e de sol em Bragança, por agora registo 8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2010 às 14:02)

Boas tardes!

Céu limpo,finalmente um dia sem nuvens ,vento moderado de NE,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Mar 2010 às 14:04)

A grande novidade do dia é que está sol! O termómetro marca 10 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, tendo-se registado uma mínima de -0.9ºC.


----------



## CSOF (9 Mar 2010 às 14:57)

dia de sol mas com vento, temp minima de -0,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2010 às 17:06)

Quem tem estado sempre a acumular neve é a Torre, na serra da Estrela.
Parece que tem um camadão de neve para durar.

Pistas do Vale, Lagoa e Viriato.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mar 2010 às 17:15)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui ainda caiu qualquer coisa com mais intensidade por volta das 0h, mas como era muito molhada acabava por se desfazer logo no contacto com as superfícies. Mas como é fenómeno tão raro por aqui até foi muito bom...

Hoje, ainda o sol não tinha nascido e o céu já estava limpo e assim se manteve até à pouco, pois agora regista-se um aumento da nebulosidade alta.

Muito frio ao inicio da manhã, com um mínima de *0.4ºC*, e com isto a formação de gelo.

Dados actuais:

Temp. 11.0ºC
HR: 54%
Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2010 às 18:41)

Boa tarde!
Fazendo jus ao lema "Vá para fora cá dentro", eis que me encontro em Vila Nova de Foz Côa...
Do trajecto do Porto para aqui destaco o céu absolutamente limpo durante o dia, com oscilações várias na temperatura, dependendo da altitude dos locais...
Destaque para os 2ºC no Marão, e os 3ºC na Serra de Bornes...
De resto a temperatura andou por volta dos 10ºC em altitudes mais baixas, até 300m, e cerca de 7ºC pelos 700m...
Por aqui, o termómetro vai marcando 10ºC, mas a pedra onde está apoiado ainda está quente, por isso ainda vai demorar a dar o valor certo...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mar 2010 às 19:42)

Por cá estão uns 2ºC a menos que no Campo, e a máxima ao sol foi só de 16.3ºC, e a hr mínima ao sol foi de 24%HR.

Neste momento não há vento, ao contrário do resto do dia, mas as nuvens altas apareceram a Sul e a Sudoeste ao longo da tarde.

Actuais 6.1ºC e 37%HR.

-------------------

Edit(19:59): Já desceu aos 5.4ºC, se calhar é ainda a acumulação de calor solar!!!

Hr a 43%.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mar 2010 às 21:11)

Por cá a ausência de vento, a baixa humidade e o domínio anticiclónico, com actual de 1016hPa, vai ajudando à descida da temperatura mais ou menos rápida, cerca de 0.9ºC/h!!!

Actuais 4.6ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mar 2010 às 21:46)

Isto hoje está imparável, assim vou ter uma mínima de -4ºC ou menos...

Actuais 3.3ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2010 às 22:06)

Céu limpo e 2,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-2,3ºC / 10,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2010 às 22:13)

Boas,céu limpo,vento fraco,com 6.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 0.7ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2010 às 23:05)

Por VN Foz Côa, vai arrefecendo bem...
Sigo com 5.2ºC, numa noite de céu limpo.
Não corre ponta de ar...
Depois de amanhã, nas Penhas da Saúde, vai estar bem mais fresquinho...


----------



## amarusp (9 Mar 2010 às 23:10)

Em Loriga: 
maxima: 9,2ºC
Minima:-1,3ºC
Actual:3,3ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Mar 2010 às 23:11)

Por aqui tem arrefecido bem *-0,6ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2010 às 00:02)

*-1,3ºC*


Extremas de hoje:  Mín: *-3,2ºC*

                          Máx: *+13,5ºC*


----------



## Fil (10 Mar 2010 às 00:14)

Boas, aqui tenho actualmente 0,2ºC e céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram: -2,6ºC / 9,1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2010 às 08:41)

Bom dia!
Noite fria por VN Foz Coa, com a mínima a ficar nos -0.3ºC.
De momento, 1.2ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## CSOF (10 Mar 2010 às 09:25)

muito frio por aqui, com minima de -2ºC, mas com sol


----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2010 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

muito sol e muito frio aqui pelo centro da cidade. Temperatura actual de *+0,3ºC*.


A mínima esta madrugada ficou nos* -5,3ºC* .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2010 às 12:30)

Boas,por aqui o céu vai aumentando de nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2010 às 13:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Noite fria por VN Foz Coa, com a mínima a ficar nos -0.3ºC.
> De momento, 1.2ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.



O Vale do Côa não deve ficar muito longe daí ( mais abaixo)!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2010 às 14:43)

Por aqui tem vindo a encobrir deste meio da manhã por nuvens altas e o vento regressou de pois de me ter massacrado a cabeça ontem à noite, quando chegou por volta das 23h e foi ver a temperatura upa upa, se não fosse ele, a mínima tinha sido de uns -3 ou -4ºC, com ritmo que levevava a temperatura...

Mínima de 0.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2010 às 14:47)

Céu limpo e 7,4ºC.


Mínima de -4,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2010 às 18:53)

Por aqui na última hora a temperatura já caiu dos 12.3.ºC para os 9.4ºC, mas espero que não aconteça como ontem.

Actuais 9.4ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2010 às 19:49)

Céu limpoe 4,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-4,2ºC / 8,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2010 às 20:05)

A temperatura nas última 2 horas caiu quase 3ºC e a pressão depois de uma baixa aos 1011hOa, já sobe de novo para os 1014hPa.
Só acho estranho o IM às 19h ter mais 10%HR que eu agora.

Actuais 6.7ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2010 às 21:06)

E numa hora menos 1.7ºC...

Actuais 5.0ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Serrano (10 Mar 2010 às 22:02)

Estou pela zona de Lisboa, mas disseram-me agora que o meu termómetro no Sarzedo marca 3 graus. Quando saí de casa, às 07:30h, tinha uma mínima de -0.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2010 às 22:06)

Boas!
Por terras do Alto Douro, dia de sol e fresco.
Temperaturas máximas a oscilarem entre os 12ºC, 13ºC.
De momento, em VN Foz Côa, sigo com céu limpo, e 6.2ºC, mais ou menos o mesmo que ontem por esta hora...


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2010 às 22:08)

Por aqui a temperatura esteve empancada nos 5.0ºC uns 35min, mas agora tomou uma nova fase de descida acentuada, a um ritmo médio de -0.4ºC/20min.

E mais uma hora, menos 1.4ºC.

Actuais 3.6ºC e 50%HR.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2010 às 22:49)

Boas,céu pouco nublado,vento fraco,com 6.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.3ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2010 às 23:35)

Por aqui estou com *0,5ºC*. Um pouco mais alta do que ontem por esta hora...


As extremas do dia foram: *Mínima de -5,3ºC
*

*Máxima de +11,3ºC*


----------



## amarusp (10 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

Mínima: 0,7ºC
Máxima:9,7ºC
 Actual:2,2ºC


----------



## Fil (11 Mar 2010 às 00:23)

Boas, os extremos da minha estação foram de -3,9ºC / 7,5ºC. Actualmente estão 0,0ºC exactos e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2010 às 08:38)

Bom dia!
Por V. N. Foz Côa, noite ligeiramente menos fria que a de ontem, com a mínima a ficar-se nos 0.9ºC...
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 1.7ºC.
Próxima paragem: Serra da Estrela...


----------



## CSOF (11 Mar 2010 às 09:29)

bom dia, por aqui outro dia de sol, com minima de -0.2ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2010 às 12:21)

Algumas nuvens e 4,0ºC por agora.


Mínima de -2,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2010 às 12:37)

Boas,céu com nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2010 às 21:08)

Céu muito nublado e 3,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-2,5ºC / 6,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2010 às 22:42)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,noite mais fresca,vento moderado de NE,com 5.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.9ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Mar 2010 às 23:06)

Boa noite,

por aqui ainda mantemos os *+2,9ºC* que teimam em não baixar...


As extremas do dia foram: *Mínima de -4,3ºC* e *Máxima de +8,8ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2010 às 23:44)

Boa noite, companheiros foristas!
De momento, posto nas Penhas da Saúde, e digo-vos já, que lá fora está um frio que gela os ossos...
Sigo, de momento, com -3ºC, embora a temperatura já tenha estado nos -3.7ºC.
Quanto a neves, diga-se que as primeiras acumulações, embora tímidas, surgem pelos 1500m, e na Torre a acumulação é significativa, com cerca de 2m de neve em alguns locais.
Noutros sítios, fruto do trabalho das retroescavadoras que andam pela Torre, a acumulação ronda os 3,5, 4m...
Só por curiosidade, pelas 17h30m, estavam, na Torre, -2ºC, que, dada a ausência de vento, se suportam muito bem...


----------



## Fil (12 Mar 2010 às 00:06)

Por aqui ainda 2,3ºC devido à nebulosidade. A mínima do dia foi de -2,6ºC e a máxima de 5,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (12 Mar 2010 às 11:20)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo registado uma mínima de -0.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2010 às 12:55)

Boas tardes!

Então por aqui,de manhã apareceu o céu totalmente limpo ,prometia que ia ser o dia limpo ,então não é que neste momento o céu está totalmente encoberto por nuvens baixas ,parte da beira interior,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2010 às 13:13)

Por aqui depois de uma manhã de sol radiante e vento moderado, o vento mantém mas o céu encobriu por nuvens de baixa altitude.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2010 às 13:14)

Dia de Primavera aqui em Bragança, muito Sol e céu limpo

Por agora 9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2010 às 14:07)

Neste momento uma aberta aqui pelo bairro,com o sol aparecer ,mas o céu continua muito nublado,vento moderado,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2010 às 15:36)

A nebulosidade baixa que se vai mantendo, permite que o Nordeste transmontano tenha mais 2ºC que Viseu.

vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2010 às 18:36)

Boa tarde!
Pela zona da Estrela, hoje esteve um dia muito farrusco... Quanto mais se subia, mais o nevoeiro e a neblina aumentavam.
Agora, limpou tudo e está um belíssimo final de tarde.
A mínima nas Penhas da Saúde foi de -3.5ºC, e na Torre, pelas 10h30 estavam -6ºC e muito nevoeiro...
Quanto à máxima, não podendo dar um valor correcto, mas terá rondado os 3ºC.
De momento, nas Penhas, 0.9ºC, em descida rápida, e céu limpo.
Reportagem completa nos próximos dias...


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2010 às 21:12)

Por aqui mais uma tarde de nuvens não esperadas da minha parte, que se varreram à pouco.

Actuais 5.0ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2010 às 22:51)

Boas noites!

A tarde ainda foi de céu muito nublado até ao final do dia,fez com que a temperatura não subisse muito,neste momento céu limpo,vento fraco,com 4.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.9ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2010 às 00:22)

*0ºC*





A mínima ficou em *-2,2ºC*


A máxima ficou em *+13,6ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2010 às 00:36)

Hoje tive a curiosidade de ir comparar as mínimas da estação do I.M. que fica num dos extremos da cidade, com as mínimas do Instituto Politécnico, que está bem no centro da cidade, e como não podia deixar de ser, nestes períodos de inversões térmicas, a mínima do centro da cidade foi bem mais baixa que a do I.M.















z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2010 às 08:32)

Por cá o dia nasceu cedo, fresco, com uma neblina estranha.

Mínima de 0.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2010 às 09:41)

Depois de uma noite com média máxima de 3.6km/h e rajada de 5.0km/h, agora nos últimos 5min aumentou para média de 8.6km/h e rajada de 13.0km/h.

vento de Es-nordeste.

Pressão em subida a 2hPa/4h, com actual 1026hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2010 às 12:40)

Bons dias!

Céu limpo,vento moderado de N,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2010 às 15:30)

Por Bragança o céu vai ficando cada vez mais cinzento...


*11ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mar 2010 às 17:53)

Boa tarde!
Já de volta a casa, mas ainda venho aqui deixar um último e fresco registo das Penhas da Saúde...
Mínima de -4.5ºC.
Pelas 9h30, na Torre, estavam -3ºC, e um belíssimo dia de Sol...


----------



## Serrano (13 Mar 2010 às 17:56)

Está um agradável dia de sol por aqui, com uma máxima de 10.4 graus, mas agora já estão 8ºC. De manhã havia geada depois de uma mínima de 0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2010 às 18:54)

Hoje fui ao Caramulo, por volta das 2h da tarde estavam 5 a 5.5ºC e gelo no monte do caramulinho.

Actuais 9.8ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2010 às 20:57)

Hoje a queda vai le...n...ta.

Actuais 7.1ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Fil (13 Mar 2010 às 22:14)

Por cá neste momento estão 3,4ºC e céu com algumas nuvens. Durante a tarde o céu chegou a ficar muito coberto. A mínima foi de -1,5ºC e a máxima de 10,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2010 às 22:28)

Boas,céu limpo todo o dia,vento fraco,com 6.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.7ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2010 às 22:47)

Extremas na minha estação:


T. mínima: *-3,6ºC*


T. máxima: *+13,1ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (14 Mar 2010 às 09:44)

Bons dias.

Por cá a noite foi fresca, não muito, com vento fraco, de Este, agora vai querendo ficar moderado, registei a rajada do dia agora mesmo: 21.6km/H.

Mínima de 2.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2010 às 10:33)

Bons dias !

Céu limpo,vento moderado de NE,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2010 às 15:49)

Boas tardes !

Depois de uma manhã algo ventosa,neste momento vento fraco com céu limpo,com uma temperatura agradavél,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Mar 2010 às 19:21)

Por cá uma manhã de vento moderado, rajada máxima de uns míseros 21.6km/h, uma tarde de vento fraco e temperatura na casa dos 9ºC.

Actuais 9.5ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2010 às 20:20)

Boas,céu limpo,vento fraco,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2010 às 22:07)

Tudo calmo ,com 8.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.5ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (14 Mar 2010 às 23:48)

Aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura de 2,8ºC. Mínima de hoje de -0,9ºC e máxima de 10,3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Mar 2010 às 02:01)

*-0,6ºC*



Extremos do dia 14

*Mín: -2,8ºC

Máx: +14,2ºC*






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2010 às 10:26)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 4,8ºC.

Mínima de -1,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes !

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mar 2010 às 13:50)

Boas Tardes!

Depois de uns dias de ausência cá estou eu de regresso.

Por aqui as condições actuais são as seguintes:

Céu com algumas nuvens (altas).
Vento fraco.
Temperatura: 15ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2010 às 14:07)

Nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mar 2010 às 19:46)

É esquisito que ao fim de uma tarde de Março a Hr e a temperatura estejam como estejam...

Actuais 12.0ºC e 37%HR.

Mínima de 2.9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Pedro disse:


> É esquisito que ao fim de uma tarde de Março a *Hr* e a temperatura estejam como estejam...
> 
> Actuais 12.0ºC e *37%HR*.



Curioso porque dadas as devidas diferenças também sigo neste momento com a mesma percentagem de HR!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mar 2010 às 20:45)

Esquisito a Hr ter descido e a temperatura também, se calhar é a humidade que desce, que provoca uma descida nocturna da temperatura.

Actuais 10.6ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

Boas,céu limpo,vento fraco,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2010 às 21:34)

Céu limpo e 6,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,3ºC / 13,9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mar 2010 às 21:42)

A descida da temperatura hoje  dá para adormecer.

Actuais 9.7ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Z13 (15 Mar 2010 às 22:20)

Pelo Nordeste tivemos um belo dia com uma bela amplitude térmica!


*Mínima: -3,3ºC*


*Máxima: +16,1ºC*



Temperatura actual: *2,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2010 às 22:30)

Tudo calmo,com a temperatura em inversão,com 9.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.9ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2010 às 23:00)

Céu limpo, sem vento e uma temperatura de 4,5ºC.

Mínima de -1,1ºC e máxima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2010 às 01:02)

Boas

Eu tive uma máxima de 14.9ºC

Já tinha saudades do calor


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia 

Algumas nuvens altas e 5,7ºC.

Mínima de -1,1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2010 às 10:32)

Isto começa a aquecer...ontem tive uma máxima de 14.9 graus e esta noite a temperatura não baixou dos 4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2010 às 12:45)

Boas tardes !

Hoje o ambiente na rua já se nota mais quente .

Céu com nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 17.0C.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mar 2010 às 12:58)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, mas com o sol a conseguir aparecer.

Temperatura nos 17ºC.

A mínima foi de 7.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2010 às 14:12)

Nuvens altas,vento mais agitado,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2010 às 20:16)

Mais um dia de céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, médias a Sul a Este.

Actuais 12.1ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2010 às 21:41)

Há 5 minutos estavam 9.7ºC e agora...

Actuais 9.3ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2010 às 22:23)

Boas noites!

A tarde por aqui,já foi com um cheirinho a Primavera .

Neste momento céu limpo,vento fraco,com 11.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.6ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (16 Mar 2010 às 23:28)

Boas, por aqui ultrapassei hoje pela primeira vez os 15ºC, o que não acontecia desde 1 de Novembro. Máxima de 15,8ºC e mínima de 1,7ºC. A mínima no IPB ainda desceu até aos -2,5ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo e a temperatura anda num sobe e desce, 7,1ºC agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes!

Mais um dia com nuvens altas,vento fraco de Este,com 15.8ºC


----------



## Serrano (17 Mar 2010 às 13:57)

Dia de sol na Covilhã, embora com uma ou outra nuvem alta, registando-se 15.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

Nuvens altas,vento moderado SE,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2010 às 14:04)

Mais um dia com temperaturas amenas e nuvens altas.

Vento fraco a moderado de SE.
Temperatura nos *16.7ºC*
HR: 53%

Mínima de *4.7ºC* às 6:15.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mar 2010 às 16:42)

Já acho calor hoje, chega para uma manga bem arregaçada.
Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado.

Actuais19.0ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2010 às 17:10)

Pedro disse:


> Já acho calor hoje, chega para uma manga bem arregaçada.
> Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado.
> 
> Actuais19.0ºC e 27%HR.



Pedro, não querendo duvidar... como sabes ser essa a temperatura? Por um lado a estação do IM não passou dos 17,5ºC, por outro tu próprio disseste que o sensor não estava devidamente instalado...

Nas condições actuais julgo que seria melhor colocares apenas os valores da mínima apresentando as máximas que registas com um devido aviso.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mar 2010 às 17:30)

vitamos disse:


> Pedro, não querendo duvidar... como sabes ser essa a temperatura? Por um lado a estação do IM não passou dos 17,5ºC, por outro tu próprio disseste que o sensor não estava devidamente instalado...
> 
> Nas condições actuais julgo que seria melhor colocares apenas os valores da mínima apresentando as máximas que registas com um devido aviso.



Pois, mas em dias de céu nublado o sensor porta-se bem, só quendo tem sol directo é que não.

Ainda assim, sempre que coloco dados do tipo ponho um outro sensor no mesmo sítio do sensor e a base -á sombra e vejo se está bem.

 O desvio foi de +0.2ºC ao sol.

Mas é por estas e por outra que preciso que me ajudem, vão ao tópico da estação meteo:compra, escolha, etc. e ajudem, pff.

Fica em causa a boa reportagem dos dados em Viseu.

Actuais 17.9ºC e 31%HR, na base marca 18.3ºC e 43%HR, é a prova.


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2010 às 17:36)

Nuvens altas e 16,4ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

0,2ºC / 17,4ºC

Extremos de ontem:

-1,1ºC / 16,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mar 2010 às 17:38)

Pedro disse:


> Pois, mas em dias de céu nublado o sensor porta-se bem, só quendo tem sol directo é que não.
> 
> Ainda assim, sempre que coloco dados do tipo ponho um outro sensor no mesmo sítio do sensor e a base -á sombra e vejo se está bem.
> 
> ...



A diferença média de temperatura IM - aqui é de -1.8/-2.0ºC no IM.


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2010 às 17:46)

Pedro disse:


> A diferença média de temperatura IM - aqui é de -1.8/-2.0ºC no IM.



Isso baseado em...? 

O problema destas situações é que na tua localização tanto podes ter +2,0ºC, igual, ou -2ºC que a estação do IM. Uma coisa é dizer geralmente tenho máximas mais altas/baixas que o IM... outra é dizer um valor. Nenhum dia é igual, a variabilidade de temperaturas varia também com as características do próprio dia. 
Um exemplo grosseiro do que te digo: A Torre, tem geralmente temperaturas mais baixas que as Penhas Douradas... Mas já sucedeu muitas vezes o contrário... Tal é válido para "n" localizações...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2010 às 19:47)

Boas noites.

A tarde foi de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas,com o ambiente na rua morno ,muitas mangas curtas pela cidade ,vento fraco,com 14.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.5ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

Tudo calmo,nuvens altas,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Mar 2010 às 22:26)

*9,5ºC*


Extremas de hoje: *-1,0ºC / +19,3ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Serrano (18 Mar 2010 às 12:51)

Alguma precipitação cerca das 10 horas, mas agora o sol vai tentando ganhar posição às nuvens, com o termómetro a assinalar 15 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Mar 2010 às 14:42)

Boas Tardes!

Muitas nuvens por aqui e vento fraco de SE.

Temperatura a rondar os *19ºC*.

Mínima de *12.6ºC* pelas 3:45.

Ainda caíram umas pingas durante a noite, mas nada de significativo.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mar 2010 às 18:19)

Por aqui caiu uma forte mijinha à uma meia hora, já molhou bem, mas foi a única do dia.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mar 2010 às 19:45)

Estava á espera de muito mais:0.5mm, que desagrado de dia...

Actuais 14.9ºC e 79%HR.

Está calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2010 às 20:45)

Boas noites.

O dia foi de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas,mal se viu o sol,com o ambiente abafado na rua,vento fraco.

Neste momento acabo de olhar para a rua e vejo que já ,só molhou o chão,com 15.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.6ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2010 às 12:37)

Boas tardes.

Durante a noite e madrugada ainda choveu moderadamente durante algumas horas seguidas,desde as 10h que deixou de .

O céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 13:36)

Contraste interessante entre a neve e as nuvens esta manhã na Torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2010 às 14:06)

Céu ainda muito nublado,vento moderado,com 17.3ºC.

Para acabar a semana,vou até á Sertã,em serviço,até logo .


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2010 às 17:44)

Dia chuvoso de Primavera.

12,7ºC e chuva por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

10,2ºC / 14,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de céu muito nublado aqui pela zona,sem .

Neste momento estão a cair os primeiros pingos desde de manhã,com 16.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2010 às 22:11)

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco,com 15.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.1ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Fil (19 Mar 2010 às 22:15)

Boas, chove moderadamente neste momento com uma precipitação acumulada até este momento de 15,8 mm. A temperatura actual é de 11,6ºC, os extremos do dia foram de 9,5ºC / 13,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 08:35)

Ora mais fraco, ora mais forte, ora quase nada, ora torrencial a chuva marcou presença todo o dia de ontem e fim de noite de 5ª, e a manhã de hoje.

Acumulado de ontem  de 43.7mm e hoje 10.5mm, senso o último mm dos últimos 2minutos.

Chove forte e vento fraco, depois de uma pausa na chuva moderada com um período de chuvisco...

Actuais 14.1ºC e 98%HR.

Mínima de 12.8ºC.

Ontem: Máxima: 17.2ºC
             Mínima: 10.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 09:44)

Boas.

Por cá céu nublado, chuva fraca e vento que ainda que fraco, vai aumentando muito lentamente a sua velocidade.

Actuais 14.3ºC e 98%HR.

Pressão em subida a 1019hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 10:10)

Mais um período de chuva forte e vão mais de 26h de chuva mais ou menos ininterrupta.

Actuais 14.5ºC e 98%HR.

Acumulado de 13.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 11:35)

Boas.

Por cá está a chover moderado, vento fraco de Sul a Oeste e pressão estável a 1019hPa.

Actuais 14.2ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 12:36)

Chove de forma mais ou menos moderada depois de um curto aguaceiro forte, vento fraco com rajadas fracas.

Actuais 13.9ºC e 98%HR.

Acumulado de 15.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 13:20)

Por cá chove fraco, vento fraco e acumulado de 16.7mm.

Actuais 13.7ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 14:39)

Não chove há cerca de meia hora, vento fraco e pressão a 1019hpa, depois de uma passagem pelos 1018hPa.

Actuais 15.7ºC (sol entre as nuvens) e 98%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 16:35)

Por aqui não chove desde as 2h da tarde e o vento está sempre presente, a rajada máxima são os 22.3km/h da madrugada.

Actuais 16.6ºC e 82%HR.

Sol muito escondido entre as nuvens.


----------



## Serrano (20 Mar 2010 às 18:10)

Alguns aguaceiros, mas cada vez menos frequentes e mais fracos, com uma temperatura de 12.5 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2010 às 18:36)

Boas tardes!

O dia por aqui têm sido céu muito nublado,aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando,vento fraco.

Neste momento muito escuro a sul daqui,com 16.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.1ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2010 às 18:46)

Por aqui 10,6ºC com chuva moderada e ouve-se trovoada. Sinal que a primavera está aí. A mínima é a temperatura actual e a máxima foi de 14,6ºC.


----------



## CSOF (20 Mar 2010 às 18:47)

po aqui abateu-se agora um temporal de chuva e vento.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 18:54)

Chove moderado e vê-se  e ouve-se trovoada a passar ao lado.


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2010 às 18:59)

Chuva moderada e 10,9ºC (mínima do dia até ao momento).


.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 19:35)

Por cá não chove nada e a temperatura baixa bem e já está a apenas 1ºC da mínima do dia: 12.8ºC.

Actuais 13.6ºC e 90%HR.

Acumulado de 17.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 20:53)

Nada se passa.

Actuais 13.2ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 22:51)

Chuva super torrencial, visibilidade 0 e rainrate a volta dos 1mm/min.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

Com 13.6ºC e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## dahon (20 Mar 2010 às 23:14)

Pedro disse:


> Chuva super torrencial, visibilidade 0 e rainrate a volta dos 1mm/min.



Confirmo chove moderado com períodos de chuva forte.

Cumps.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 00:06)

Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas (20/03/2010 a 18:00 UTC)

*1 Viseu (Portugal) 44.0 mm  
2 Vila Real (Portugal) 42.0 mm* 
3 Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 41.0 mm  
4 Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 34.0 mm  
*5  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 23.0 mm*

Fonte: OGIMET

A Primavera começou já com muita precipitação em alguns locais do norte e centro.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mar 2010 às 09:06)

Aquela chuvada da noite de ontem deixou mais 13.6mm em 9minutos...

neste momento o sol brilha, mas há castelos* no céu, bem grandes e ameaçadores.

*cumulus


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia


Algumas nuvens e 9,8ºC.

Mínima de 6,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2010 às 11:34)

Bons dias !

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma ,céu muito nublado,vento fraco,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2010 às 15:52)

Um dia de Primavera.
















Céu nublado e 14,9ºC por agora. Máxima de 17,7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mar 2010 às 17:46)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui vêem-se boas formações no horizonte...

Como esta para Sul....





Temperatura nos 16.5ºC e HR nos 73%.

Vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2010 às 18:17)

A nossa "amiga" Sanabria ainda está bem fornecida de neve, apesar do início da Primavera, Dan.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2010 às 18:38)

Veterano disse:


> A nossa "amiga" Sanabria ainda está bem fornecida de neve, apesar do início da Primavera, Dan.



Sim. 
O calor e a chuva desta última semana já fizeram alguns estragos, mas ainda tem bastante neve.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mar 2010 às 19:01)

Por cá foi uma bela tarde, com formação de células a Nordeste e a Sul.

Actuais 14.8ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mar 2010 às 21:22)

Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco.

Actuais 11.5ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2010 às 22:12)

Boas,a tarde foi de vários momentos de muito nublado a prometer ,mas nada,foi um dia há primavera .

Neste momento ainda com algumas nuvens,vento fraco,com 14.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.9ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2010 às 12:38)

Boas tardes !

Depois de uma manhã com muito nevoeiro e neblina aqui pelo bairro,porque na cidade nos pontos mais altos não havia .

Agora muitas nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, mas com algumas nuvens do lado da Serra, registando-se uma temperatura de 18 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2010 às 14:16)

Nuvens altas,ambiente porreiro na rua com o sol quente ,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Por cá mais um dia de sol manhosos à tarde, mas pela manhã houve sempre céu nublado e temperatura frescota, as nuvens só começaram a levantar pelas 11:30h.

Actuais 12.5ºC e 76%HR.

Mínima de 9.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mar 2010 às 21:24)

Por cá céu nublado por nuvens altas e 10.5ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2010 às 22:47)

Boas,nuvens altas,vento muito fraco,com 12.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.2ºC / 19.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mar 2010 às 23:10)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e *11.2ºC*.

Vento fraco de NW e 91 % de HR.

Temperaturas: *7.4ºC/18.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2010 às 12:23)

Boas tardes !

Pela manhã céu muito nublado por nuvens altas que foi abrindo com o passar das horas.
Neste momento muito sol,muitas nuvens a crescer em volta da cidade,vento fraco,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2010 às 14:03)

O céu está a ficar muito nublado na Covilhã, com 17 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2010 às 14:08)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias,vento muito fraco,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mar 2010 às 19:54)

Por cá céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias e pressão em queda a 1011hPa.

Actuais 14.2ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2010 às 19:54)

Céu nublado e 12,5ºC. Durante a tarde ocorreu um pequeno aguaceiro. 


Extremos de hoje:

4,6ºC / 16,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2010 às 20:21)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens,vento fraco.

Neste momento começou cair aguaceiros fracos,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

boas tardes... 
finalmente depois que quase 3 meses sem computador eis que volto de novo... 

pois bem o dia aqui esteve muito nublado por nuvens altas e muitos cumulus alguns bem desenvolvidos... pode-se dizer que esteve quente mas nao tenho o valor da maxima... o vento nao lhe abeteceu hoje...  

actualmente o ceu continua muito nublado, sem vento... estou com 15.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2010 às 22:29)

Muitas estrelas e poucas nuvens,vento muito fraco,com 14.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.1ºC / 20.2ºC.


----------



## ACalado (23 Mar 2010 às 23:12)

Dia já quente por aqui com max de 18ºc neste momento 12ºc com céu nublado


----------



## Z13 (23 Mar 2010 às 23:32)

Boa noite 

Por aqui passou um dia cinzento mas abafado, que apenas trouxe um pequeno aguaceiro por volta das 18h30...


A mínima ainda assim ficou nos *4,1ºC* e a máxima foi de uns primaveris *18ºC*.



Neste momento *10,0ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2010 às 00:47)

derrempente começou a esgalhar com força 
estou sem vento com uma actual de 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2010 às 12:44)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui desde as 5h que ainda não deixou de chover,com mais intensidade a partir das 7h.

Neste momento o céu ainda muito nublado,chove fraco,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2010 às 14:04)

Por aqui já ouve momentos de algum sol,mas agora voltou ao muito nublado,já deixou de chover,vento moderado,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2010 às 14:07)

Chuva e 11,2ºC.

8,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (24 Mar 2010 às 14:26)

Depois da chuva, lá vão surgindo algumas abertas na Covilhã, com uma temperatura de 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2010 às 20:09)

Céu compoucas nuvens e 8,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,5ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu encoberto ficando o ceu muito nublado com boas abertas a parir do meio da tarde... a chuva foi moderada deixando de chover por volta do 12h... o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde... 
a minima foi de 10.7ºC e a maxima foi de 19.1ºC

actualmente o ceu esta nublado com abertas, ve-se as estrelas entre as nuvens... nao ha vento e estou com 11.3ºC...


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2010 às 22:40)

Por aqui a temperatura já esteve em *6,2ºC* mas na última hora tem subido bastante... estando agora com *7,7ºC*


O dia passou-se com alguns aguaceiros que ainda renderam 3mm e as extremas de temperatura foram *+6,2ºC > +12,4ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2010 às 23:13)

Boas,tarde sem grande novidade...

Céu muito nublado,vento aumentar de intensidade,com 9.9ºC.

Máxima de hoje 14.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2010 às 23:39)

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SSE e 9.9ºC.

Temperaturas: 9.6ºC/14.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mar 2010 às 00:43)

o ceu tornou-se encoberto e o vento aumentou a velocidade estando moderado com algumas rajadas... vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite... 
estou com 11.6ºC


----------



## Serrano (25 Mar 2010 às 10:18)

É visível alguma acumulação de neve acima dos 1400/1500msnm. Neste momento estamos com sol na Covilhã, registando-se uma temperatura de 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Serrano (25 Mar 2010 às 10:47)

Já se foi embora o sol e veio um aguaceiro forte com granizo...isto está animado!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mar 2010 às 12:12)

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros forte, por vezes com granizo e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Mínima de 6.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

> *Nevão corta acessos à Serra da Estrela*
> 
> Um nevão na zona da Serra da Estrela causou o corte de vários sentidos na EN338. A neve começou a cair aproximadamente às 3horas da madrugada e cortou o acesso à Torre.
> 
> ...



Esta manhã ocorreram aguaceiros de neve e trovoada em Montemuro!







A sexta-feira santa havia de ser já amanhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Mar 2010 às 12:29)

Já caíu um aguaceiro de água-neve em Bragança!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mar 2010 às 12:31)

Por aqui há pouco caiu uma tempestade de granizo...


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2010 às 12:46)

Apesar do dia estar mais fresco, já se nota bem a dinâmica da Primavera.

Os aguaceiros fazem a temperatura descer até valores de 5ºC ou menos, mas assim que aparece o sol volta a subir para 8ºC / 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2010 às 14:09)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a madrugada e manhã ainda foi de chuva.

Neste momento o céu muito nublado,vento muito forte,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (25 Mar 2010 às 17:58)

Boas.

Por aqui temos tido períodos de chuva/neve alternando com chuva. Tem nevado, e bem, acima dos 850m. Não sei se existe acumulação a altitudes maiores.

Temperatura actual: 3.2ºC


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Black_Heart (25 Mar 2010 às 18:29)

Vinha eu agora de carro para casa, quando não é o meu espanto quando vejo a cair alguns flocos misturados com o aguaceiro que caía 

Agora já parou de chover


----------



## EGIT-ANA (25 Mar 2010 às 18:31)

Está a nevar com alguma intensidade!

A temperatura ao nível do solo não deixa acumular


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2010 às 19:02)

Boas tardes !

Tarde com céu muito nublado,vento muito forte,aguaceiros moderados,com o frio a chegar.

Neste momento céu muito nublado,sem chuva,vento muito mais sossegado ,com 7.8ºC.

Máxima de hoje 13.7ºC.


----------



## DRC (25 Mar 2010 às 19:12)

Aparentemente terá caído um aguaceiro de água-neve no Soito pelo que vi na webcam em www.soito.net, onde está uma temperatura de 3,8ºC.


----------



## amarusp (25 Mar 2010 às 19:13)

Boa noite
Acumulação de neve a partir dos 1100m.
Temperatura actual: 3,9ºC
Céu nublado.


----------



## amarusp (25 Mar 2010 às 19:34)

Começa a trovejar...


----------



## amarusp (25 Mar 2010 às 19:40)

4,0ºC, cai agua/neve e troveja.
Até logo


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Chuva moderada e vento mais ou menos forte com rajadas ao longo do dia.

Agora está frio, com o vento.

Actuais 5.5ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## jonaslor (25 Mar 2010 às 20:19)

amarusp disse:


> Boa noite
> Acumulação de neve a partir dos 1100m.
> Temperatura actual: 3,9ºC
> Céu nublado.




Boa noite.

Passei agora Na portela e pouco mais para baixo em direcção a Loriga já se nota acumulação.
Portanto a cota de neve já anda nos 900 m


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mar 2010 às 21:04)

Por cá chuva fraca e vento fraco.

Actuais 5.6ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## amarusp (25 Mar 2010 às 22:34)

Temperatura actual: 3,7ºC
Precipitação: 16,00m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2010 às 23:07)

Ambiente fresco,céu quase limpo,vento fraco,com 6.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mar 2010 às 01:00)

por aqui o dia foi de aguaciros pontualmente fortes acompanhados com algum vento... houve trovoada por volta das 16.30h mas foi coisa pouca... 
cheguei agora a casa e o ceu esta praticamente limpo por estes lados... e com vento muito fraco... a minima foi de 9.4ºC e a maxima de 16.5ºC 

nest momento estou com 6.8ºC


----------



## Serrano (26 Mar 2010 às 10:35)

Ontem à noite ainda tivemos água-neve, mas como a temperatura não baixou dos 4 graus, ficámos por aí... Hoje de manhã via-se muita acumulação de neve, a partir dos 1200msnm, na zona das Penhas Douradas.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Mar 2010 às 10:37)

Se a montanha não vem ao Ferreira vai o Ferreira à montanha!


















E para terminar um pequeno vídeo...resumindo uma bela manhã de Inverno!
Nevava apartir dos 1000m aproximadamente com acumulação a partir dos 1200m.


http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2711/imag0037.mp4


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2010 às 11:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se a montanha não vem ao Ferreira vai o Ferreira à montanha!



Ora nem mais! 

Muito bem, ferreira5!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2010 às 11:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se a montanha não vem ao Ferreira vai o Ferreira à montanha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia Caro Amigo ferreira5,

São de facto excelentes fotos!!! A serra da Nogueira em grande!!!! O inverno ainda não quer despedir-se de nós, amantes do elemento branco 

Reconheci de imediato os espelhos (Antigos feixes hertzianos da Marconi Portugal que ligava nos anos 50 Portugal a outros países da europa nas ligações de telefone).

Cumprimentos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2010 às 12:29)

Boas tardes!

Pela manhã poucas nuvens com algum frio...

Aumento das nuvens estando neste momento muito nublado,chuva com muito vento,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Mar 2010 às 12:43)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos acompanhados de vento moderado.

Temperatura: 11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2010 às 14:19)

Aguaceiros de vez em quando com muito vento há mistura...

Neste momento algumas abertas com sol,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2010 às 16:07)

Também dei um salto até a serra da Nogueira esta tarde. 







Apesar da neve, já são visíveis os sinais da Primavera.










Aqui pela cidade, mais um aguaceiro e 8,0ºC.


----------



## Fil (26 Mar 2010 às 17:36)

Boas, por aqui tenho 6,3ºC e cai neste momento mais um aguaceiro com bastante vento. A precipitação acumulada até este momento é de 5,9 mm.

Mínima de 3,3ºC e máxima de 9,6ºC.

Belas fotos da serra, mas nesta altura do ano ainda é normal nevar por lá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2010 às 19:17)

Boas,tarde com céu muito nublado a contar com algumas abertas ,aguaceiros fracos,vento moderado a forte,com 11.0ºC e céu muito nublado.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.3ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mar 2010 às 22:10)

boa noite.. 

por estes lados o dia foi de aguaceiros... o vento soprou moderado durante todo o dia... 
actualmente continua muito nublado, mas sem vento desde as 20h 
a minima foi de 6.2ºC... nao tenho o valor da maxima 
actualmente estou com 9.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2010 às 22:42)

Com 8.5ºC e céu com poucas nuvens,vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mar 2010 às 23:42)

acabou de cair um breve aguaceiro fraco fazendo a temperatura subir 4 decimas... 
estou com ceu nublado sem vento e com 9.9ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2010 às 00:26)

Céu pouco nublado e 5,1ºC.


Extremos do dia 26:

3,7ºC / 9,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2010 às 00:58)

Belas fotos *Dan* e *Ferreira* da Serra da Nogueira, hoje de manhã conseguia-se ver alguma neve nos pontos mais altos da serra a partir da cidade


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mar 2010 às 09:03)

Por cá neblina, chuva fraca e vento nulo.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2010 às 10:03)

Bonitas fotos da Serra da Nogueira, Dan e Ferreira.

  A Primavera está a despontar, mas a neve combina bem com ela...


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2010 às 16:19)

Veterano disse:


> Bonitas fotos da Serra da Nogueira, Dan e Ferreira.
> 
> A Primavera está a despontar, mas a neve combina bem com ela...



Combina sim.





-------------------------

Por agora 12,9ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Mar 2010 às 17:00)

A tarde está agradável por castelo branco, com céu a encobrir-se por cirros e por um estrato de nuvens mais baixas embora elevadas, não me atrevo a chamar-lhes "mamathus" mas o padrão do céu assemelha-se à pelagem de um leopardo ou girafa! Pude observar uma "iridiscencia" numa nuvem fora da aura solar, como se fosse um muito pequeno segmento de arco-íris! Devem ser pequenos fragmentos de gelo àquela altitude. Tenham todos um resto de boa tarde, aproveito para visitar a exposição de dinossauros no nercab em castelo branco, que irá perdurar até setembro, passem cá a visitar!


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mar 2010 às 18:14)

Por cá hoje foi uma dia de algum sol, entre nuvens altas que vão diminuindo a sua altitude e aumentando a espessura,m e.g. passam de cirrostratus para altocumulus, já se vêem stratocumulus sobre o Caramulo.

Actuais 13.5ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mar 2010 às 21:04)

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NW.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2010 às 21:08)

Céu nublado e 10,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

4,7ºC / 13,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2010 às 23:44)

Boas noites .

Hoje o rumo foi logo pela manhã direito a Lisboa,acabado de chegar há pouco .

Ambiente quente lá por baixo com algumas nuvens.

Por aqui tudo calmo,céu limpo,vento fraco,com 12.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.3ºC / 17.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2010 às 11:46)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 10,5ºC.

3,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2010 às 14:26)

Boas tardes .

Pela manhã muitas nuvens altas ...

O ambiente na rua vai estando quente,se não estivessemos na primavera ....

Neste momento vão chegando algumas nuvens baixas,vento fraco,com 17.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2010 às 14:45)

Não sei se era reflexão da luz solar na lente da câmara instalada no alto da Serra da Estrela, mas aparentemente, esta manhã, era bem visível um halo solar.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2010 às 19:25)

Por cá está céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens baixas de desenvolvimento vertical, vento fraco e ambiente abafado.

Se isto é abafado para mim, morro no Verão...

A base ao sol marca 16.2ºC, o sensor da casa marca 15.2ºC virado ao jardim e o meu marca bem na rua uns 15.1ºC.

Actuais 15.1ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2010 às 20:14)

Boas,tarde com muito sol e poucas nuvens.

Agora nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 15.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.1ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2010 às 20:29)

Por cá céu nublado por nuvens altas e de desenvolvimento vertical, assim como cumulus.

Actuais 12.2ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

Boas fotos da Serra da Nogueira
Obrigado ferreira e Dan pela partilha.

Não se arranja nada desse género para o próximo fim-ds-semana?! Também já tenho saudades de subir à serra com neve


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2010 às 20:56)

Por cá vento quase nulo e céu nublado.

Actuais 11.7ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2010 às 22:07)

calmaria total, antes da "tempestade", amanhã...

Actuais 11.6ºC e 74%HR.

Mínima de 5.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (28 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

Na cidade do* Sabugal *onde me encontro, está uma noite agradável com uma temperatura nos *11,7ºC*, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

Tudo calmo ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mar 2010 às 23:37)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco. *10.0ºC*

Temperaturas de Hoje:  *6.3ºC / 19.0ºC*


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 7,5ºC.

6,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## DRC (29 Mar 2010 às 11:02)

Boas.
No *Sabugal* estão agora *8,9ºC* e chove a períodos.
Aqui tão perto na estação meteorológica do Soito o termómetro marca 7,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2010 às 12:42)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui desde de manhã que ainda não parou de ,por vezes com alguma intensidade,vento moderado,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (29 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

Na Covilhã também está a chover, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2010 às 14:17)

Por aqui a chuva parou agora com o sol aparecer em força ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Mar 2010 às 14:58)

Mais um aguaceiro  com *11,3ºC*.

Hoje já levo *5mm*... e o que estará para chegar...


O vento tem aumentado gradualmente de velocidade, desde o meio da manhã.


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2010 às 16:45)

10,5ºC e chuva por vezes forte.


Extremos de hoje:

6,6ºC / 13,2ºC


----------



## Z13 (29 Mar 2010 às 18:25)

Grande carga de água que caiu por aqui!!!

Junta com umas belas rajadas de vento!!!


Neste momento 9,4ºC


----------



## Knyght (29 Mar 2010 às 19:02)

Z13 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro  com *11,3ºC*.
> 
> Hoje já levo *5mm*... e o que estará para chegar...
> 
> ...



Oi? 
Já levas 5mm... Isso é chuva fraca/moderada certo? Digo eu...
Enfim...
Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

Tarde com aguaceiros fracos e muito vento com rajadas,com 13.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.3ºC / 15.9ºC.

Neste momento muita chuva e vento .


----------



## amarusp (29 Mar 2010 às 19:32)

periodos de chuva, por vezes forte que renderam 11,4mm.
temperatura de 6,9ºC.
Maxima de hoje 10,6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Mar 2010 às 20:14)

Por cá foi um pandemónio de vento, mas a estação ´so mediu uma rajada de 28.8km/H...

Por cá céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 8.0ºC e 92%HR.

Mínima de 7.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (29 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

No Sabugal estão agora cerca de 8ºC e chove moderado a forte.
Dia marcado pelo vento forte, pela chuva por vezes intensa e pelo frio.
De assinalar a queda de algum granizo (penso eu) em Aldeia de Santo António cerca das 14h30 e no Sabugal cerca das 17h00.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Mar 2010 às 20:53)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado.

Actuais 7.9ªC e 89%HR.

Mínima de 7.6ºC.


----------



## CSOF (29 Mar 2010 às 21:28)

poraqui passou um aguaceiro que trouxe granizo e vento forte. temp actual de 6ºc e chuva de hoje nos 24 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2010 às 21:42)

Knyght disse:


> Oi?
> Já levas 5mm... Isso é chuva fraca/moderada certo? Digo eu...
> Enfim...
> Abraço



Podiam ser 5 ou 50 mm. Nunca se poderia concluir acerca da intensidade da precipitação, apenas acerca do total acumulado.

Podem cair 50 mm muito vagarosamente, com chuva fraca a moderada ou cair apenas 5 mm num aguaceiro muito forte e pouco duradouro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2010 às 22:35)

Neste momento mais um aguaceiro com vento moderado,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Mar 2010 às 22:44)

Boas.

Mais um dia de inverno por aqui. Durante todo o dia tivemos chuva moderada, com períodos de chuva forte. Até agora *19.2mm* de chuva acumulada.

Durante a tarde o vento intensificou-se com médias sempre acima dos *40Km/h* e rajadas na ordem dos *70Km/h*. A rajada máxima foi de *80Km/h*.

Temperatura actual de *4.3ºC* e HR de 88%.


Para quem tem uma empresa de construção civil este inverno que nunca mais acaba e uma autêntica tortura, não imaginam os prejuízos que acarreta, principalmente esta quantidade de chuva...

Pensem um pouco nisso quando "desejam" que o inverno não acabe!! 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2010 às 22:59)

Por aqui voltamos ao céu estrelado com a lua tão alta ,com 8.3ºC


----------



## amarusp (29 Mar 2010 às 23:45)

Continuam os aguaceiros, por vezes fortes acompanhados por vento moderado a forte.
Temperatura actual:3,9ºC
Precipitaçao acumulada: 19,00mm


----------



## Z13 (29 Mar 2010 às 23:46)

Knyght disse:


> Oi?
> Já levas 5mm... Isso é chuva fraca/moderada certo? Digo eu...
> Enfim...
> Abraço



Boas!

Neste caso, os 5mm caíram em pouco mais de 1h, pelo que teve períodos de chuva moderada/forte.

Mas de tarde a chuva continuou a cair com bastante intensidade, embora não de forma contínua.

No total, desde o principio da manhã, já recolhi *17mm*.


----------



## amarusp (29 Mar 2010 às 23:47)

Segundo o Portal das estradas os acessos à Torre  estão cortados


----------



## Z13 (29 Mar 2010 às 23:50)

Neste momento *5,6ºC*


Extremos do dia: 5,3ºC > 13,7ºC




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## dahon (30 Mar 2010 às 01:39)

Bem neste preciso momento em Viseu cai uma carga de agua brutal acompanhada de granizo e vento forte.

Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes:

Hoje já foi uma deslocação a Cernache do Bonjardim,por lá o céu estava muito nublado com aguaceiros.

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado,vento moderado,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mar 2010 às 13:35)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes:
> 
> Hoje já foi uma deslocação a Cernache do Bonjardim,por lá o céu estava muito nublado com aguaceiros.
> 
> Por aqui o céu está muito nublado,vento moderado,com 11.8ºC.



Hoje então lá calhou uma vinda aqui a Cernache do Bonjardim. 

Pois por aqui o céu continua muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco e *10.3ºC*.

A mínima foi de *6.8ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2010 às 14:05)

O sol já vai vencendo as nuvens, com o termómetro a marcar 14 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2010 às 14:08)

ac_cernax disse:


> Hoje então lá calhou uma vinda aqui a Cernache do Bonjardim.
> 
> Pois por aqui o céu continua muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco e *10.3ºC*.
> 
> A mínima foi de *6.8ºC*.



É verdade,ia com ideia de comer um pastel de nata na Pastelaria Império,fechado para descanso .

Por aqui algumas abertas ,muitas nuvens,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Mar 2010 às 17:09)

Boas, por aqui estão 9,2ºC e céu muito nublado com vento por vezes forte. Um dia bastante desagradável. A precipitação de hoje foi de 0,3 mm e ontem foi de 13,8 mm. Mínima de 4,5ºC e máxima de 10,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2010 às 20:19)

Boas,tarde ainda com muitas nuvens,neste momento mais limpo,vento fraco,com 9.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.4ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2010 às 20:47)

Mais uma tarde com vento quanto baste e uma rajada máxima que dá é vontade de rir: 27.8km/h.

Actuais 8.3ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2010 às 21:15)

Pedro disse:


> Mais uma tarde com vento quanto baste e uma rajada máxima que dá é vontade de rir: 27.8km/h.



Pedro, ou tens as conchas do anemómetro enferrujadas, ou o anemómetro não está localizado no melhor local, ou seja, num sitio em obstáculos onde o vento possa escoar livremente.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2010 às 21:20)

AnDré disse:


> Pedro, ou tens as conchas do anemómetro enferrujadas, ou o anemómetro não está localizado no melhor local, ou seja, num sitio em obstáculos onde o vento possa escoar livremente.



Tive um problema com uma das conchas, que  se rachou, mas está agora bem presa. Já combinei com uma das minhas professoras para ir ao IM, para compor os aparelhos meteo da escola, e aproveito e levo a estação para comparar dados de vento e temperatura.

A ver..., mas acho que está demasiado protegido pela casa e vegetaçaõ arbórea dos ventos de Sul e Noroeste.

-------------
Temperatura em queda a pique...!!!

Actuais 7.1ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2010 às 22:19)

Poucas nuvens e vento fraco,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mar 2010 às 00:40)

Chuviscos e *7.3ºC*.

Temperaturas: *6.8ºC/12.5ºC* e *1.5 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2010 às 10:22)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 5,5ºC.

4,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2010 às 14:07)

Boas tardes.

O ambiente continua fresco,céu encoberto,vento moderado,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2010 às 14:11)

Já tivemos alguma precipitação na hora de almoço, com o termómetro a registar 10 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, depois de uma mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (31 Mar 2010 às 14:19)

Mais um aguaceiro, agora com *8,5ºC*.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2010 às 15:13)

Chuva e 7,2ºC por agora.

Máxima de 9,1ºC até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2010 às 19:19)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com muitas nuvens com momentos de sol,vento moderado.

Neste momento céu mais carregado,vento mais forte,já caiu algumas pingas,com 11.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.8ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mar 2010 às 20:57)

Mais uma tarde relativamente ventosa, mas acho que hoje o sensor mediu bem:19.4km/h de rajada máxima.

Até ao momento 2.2mm.

Actuais 7.5ºC e 85%HR.

Mínima de 5.1ºC com windchill de 4ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mar 2010 às 22:16)

Boas 

Hoje sigo a partir de Loriga

Agora sigo com 4.8ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2010 às 22:35)

Por aqui ainda caiu aguaceiros de pouca duração,vento acalmou,céu pouco nublado,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2010 às 23:17)

Céu pouco nublado e 4,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,0ºC / 9,1ºC


----------



## amarusp (31 Mar 2010 às 23:30)

Céu nublado, temperatura de 4,3ºC e 7.1 mm de precipitação,


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2010 às 00:26)

Boa noite!

Termino o mês com *3,6ºC*.



Extremas do dia: *3,6ºC  >  9,5ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------

